# Looking for Bonefish Flies



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Wife and I are making a trip in a few weeks to Andros. On previous trips I've purchased an assortment of your typical bonefish flies from online vendors or ebay. Most of the flies look pretty good but lack in durability. That one fly they always seem to like tends to last a fish or two before its destroyed. Could someone recommend a quality supplier for the basic assortments of flies. I usually stick to the basic gotcha, crazy charlie, and occasional crab patterns in pink and tan. Any help or advise is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

How many do you need? and what colors............


----------



## atxgolfer (May 27, 2013)

it looks like you are local so check out Sportsmans Finest here in Austin, they have a good selection. I just tied some Gotchas for a fly swap online made out of dog hair, looks just like craft fur. they are easy flies to tie if you are a tyer. hope that helps.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Not a fly tyer. Just a fair weather fly flapper couple of times a year on trips. The Sportsman is 1.5hr away from me. May stop by the Orvis store in Rockport this weekend also. I'll only need a couple dozen assorted colors and patterns. The pink crazy charlie's seem to always work well. I like the crab patterns as well. We will be staying on a small island off Andros that has a dry lagoon behind the cabins. As the tide moves in, so do schools of bones. If the tide is too late in the evening, I'll only need enough flies for the two days fishing with a guide around what I think they call Jolters (sp?). Either way, it was a really awesome trip the last time we visited. Thanks again.


----------



## atxgolfer (May 27, 2013)

sounds like you have it covered, I am jealous. if you come Austin area before you go let me know I would like to give you 1 of these Gotchas I tied with dog hair to see if they work.


----------



## txed (Jul 10, 2012)

*Andros Bonefish fly*

Fished South Andros last December. Veverka's Mantis Shrimp was the rage; the guides loved them and the bonefish pounced on them.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Try Miller's - http://www.millersflyshop.com/

Good quality for the price and super fast shipping.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the help. Was able to stop off this past weekend at the Rockport Orvis store. Dave had everything I would possibly need. He put together a really good assortment of flies and colors including a few Mantis shrimp. Ended up changing out some line and backing along with adding a new Lamson Speedster reel to the arsenal. Fortunate to have such a well managed shop on the coast.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Dave's a great guy. Glad he could help you out.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Where are you going to be on Andros? Are you going to a lodge or just sub-contracting guides? I've fished there many times, know most all the good guides and lodges...and I tie all my flies. I have some secret weapons for the Joulters and west side of Andros I've developed over the years. If you are going to be fishing south or the bites then regular bonefish flies (gotchas, charlies, clousers, etc.) are fine, but I might suggest a few variations for north, Joulters, and west side....


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

flatscat1 said:


> Where are you going to be on Andros? Are you going to a lodge or just sub-contracting guides? I've fished there many times, know most all the good guides and lodges...and I tie all my flies. I have some secret weapons for the Joulters and west side of Andros I've developed over the years. If you are going to be fishing south or the bites then regular bonefish flies (gotchas, charlies, clousers, etc.) are fine, but I might suggest a few variations for north, Joulters, and west side....


We will be staying at Kamalame cay and have reservations with their guides. I'm a little apprehensive booking independents after a trip to Grand Bahama. We made a hour+ drive to the Joulters on our last visit so I'm guessing they will probably do the same this trip. The tide charts look good for fishing around the flat behind the resort also.

Really interested in what has worked for you?

http://www.orvis.com/orvis_assets/files/Kamalame.pdf


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Slimshady said:


> We will be staying at Kamalame cay and have reservations with their guides. I'm a little apprehensive booking independents after a trip to Grand Bahama. We made a hour+ drive to the Joulters on our last visit so I'm guessing they will probably do the same this trip. The tide charts look good for fishing around the flat behind the resort also.
> 
> Really interested in what has worked for you?
> 
> http://www.orvis.com/orvis_assets/files/Kamalame.pdf


I will send you a PM tomorrow with some info you might find useful. I'm interested to get a current, truthful report on Kamalame. I've done Andros a lot but never out of Kamalame, we've always done hardcore bonefish trips that were not quite as wife-friendly....but I need another such spot to take the Mrs, never taken her to Andros.

I only have about a thousand Andros bonefish flies I've tied, happy to mail you a handful if you will give me a report (fishing and accommodations) when you get back.


----------

